# Hello, WF.



## Rabber (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello. I used to write a bit as a kid, unfortunately my works have been lost after numerous moves, new computers, etc. They were mostly short stories, numerous partial stories and screenplays. Bits and pieces of those works do remain in the back of my mind,though.  I'm quite introverted and find myself daydreaming often about making up stories, various dialogues, random scenes and such. It is something I have always felt a yearning to do, but have never put in the effort to develop the skills and actually do it. I am hoping to change that. I look forward to being a member here, reading your work, learning how to write well, and creating some good work of my own. 

Brian


----------



## PiP (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Brian and welcome to WF. Please pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable. Ask questions, join in the challenges and generally have some fun. Do you have a preference for any particular genre?


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 11, 2015)

Heeey Brian.. day dreaming is a fabulous way to let your creative spirit play and become inspired.. but ultimately.. you gotta roll up your sleeves and get to work...lol.. so, you have taken that step by joining WF... welcome.. I want to see you busy, involved and active.. soooo, read and critique, enter a challenge and sharpen your skills... but most of all, I want you inspired and having a blast as you learn your craft... have a fabulous time exploring..and if I can help you, I would love that..


----------



## Rabber (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you, for the welcomes. As far as genres, I would do enjoy variety but I would have to say mostly sci-fi, and suspense.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 11, 2015)

Raber said:


> Thank you, for the welcomes. As far as genres, I would do enjoy variety but I would have to say mostly sci-fi, and suspense.



Squeeeeek!!! 2 of my favorite things! Fabulous... we have a thread for that... hope to see you there...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Oct 11, 2015)

Welcome Brian!

We have challenges, as Pip mentioned, as well as sections for the genres that you typically write. 

Be comfortable! 

I'll see you around the forums!


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the Forum.  Please enjoy.


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Oct 12, 2015)

Hope to see some of your work in the SF forum, *Raber*. We always welcome new creative minds ... 8)


----------



## Folcro (Oct 12, 2015)

You may have inadvertently discovered an amazing way to write a story. If we let it sit in our minds it can fade; but once it's on paper we tend to adhere to it. But if we write it down, throw it out, think about it, write it again, that could be a wonderful way to let a story grow, change and build into something perfect.

Welcome.


----------



## Darkthought (Oct 13, 2015)

Heya! Welcome to the forum. I've recently been getting back into the habit of writing as well, and I know that there are few things that help better than being surrounded by people with the same sort of interest. I know I'm not one of these mentor chaps (yet) but if you ever need to bounce ideas or need a critique then feel free to let me know.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi Brian, welcome to WF. Settle in and get comfy, this is a great place to get those creative juices flowing, again. Poke around and read some stories in your favorite genre by other members, maybe even leave a few comments. When you're ready to share your work, most people will return the favor of a comment.


----------



## Amnesiac (Oct 13, 2015)

Welcome, Brian! I've already seen some of your work, and I like it a lot. Nice to have you here!


----------



## escorial (Oct 13, 2015)

View attachment 10004


----------



## Clippins (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome Brian!  I just joined this forum myself last night, but after reading this thread your story reminded me a lot of me.  I remember spending one summer break while I was in elementary school writing a story called "Cannibal Island" which featured a boy, a tiger, and an island of cannibals.  I can't remember what actually happened, though haha.  I can completely relate to daydreaming up ideas and whatnot and am in the same boat as far as always having that yearning, but never putting in any effort to develop any skills or doing much in the way of writing throughout the years.  Hopefully we both can figure out how to start "doing" instead of simply dreaming.  Good luck on your journey!


----------

